# Adrian Quiney from Quiney Honey and Bee, Hudson WI



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

From our local forum:

The author of the video is Adrian Quiney from Quiney Honey and Bee. He is located in Hudson WI and is a local queen breeder. 
Adrian manages between 50-80 colonies and successfully overwinters at 80-95% survival being treatment free (but not management free). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKs1dp9gIwU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Interesting presentation, GregV. Thanks for posting.

I liked his labor dispute foil- it certainly helped make the point that we should be seeking after 'win-win' propositions in our beekeeping efforts.

I also appreciated that he made the distinction between hobbyist/sideliner and commercial and non-migratory/migratory operations, recognizing that the goals and challenges of each are no doubt different.

His outline of starting colonies small in the Spring, making managed splits and condensing everything back down in the Fall seems fairly non-controversial to me- I suppose he is advocating for mandatory splits from all overwintered colonies and getting into Palmer nucs before Winter which may run against the grain that far North.

Finally, he referred to the 'Varroa Mites and how to catch them' paper so I had to look it up- appears to be possibly the genesis of some of the more sophisticated trapping and managed brood break techniques that Dr. Büchler spoke on at last year's National Honey Show:

https://www.apiservices.biz/en/arti...y/950-varroa-mites-and-how-to-catch-them-1999


----------

